# From the mouth of babes



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Have you ever been present when a little child made a comment showing intelligence beyond that of adults?!

Years ago when my grandson Ethan was 3 years old, I was driving to church one evening with him in the back seat.

The moon was shining brightly in the sky. I like to use every opportunity I can to pass on knowledge to these little ones. So I mentioned that the moon doesn't have any light of its own, but it reflects the light from the sun. Kind of like a mirror.

About that time a cloud passed over and hid the moon from us.

I said, "Do you see how that cloud covered up the moon so we can't see it?"

He said, "Yes."

I said, "But even when we can't see the moon, we still know that it's there."

He said, "Yes."

I said, "It's like that with God, too. Even though we can't see him, we still know that he's here."

He said, "Yes. And when God came to the earth, his name was Jesus."

I thought, "WOW! There are a lot of adults who don't grasp that concept!"

I really love those little ones.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

I hope this isn't a hijack but it's something my brother's kids said last Christmas. My brother Kelly asked the kids, "Do you know what Christmas is about?" Rebekah-3 "It's when we get lots of presents!" Mary-4 "It's when Jesus was born!" Tommy-6 "When do I get my own credit card?!" Cracked me UP


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

activescrape said:


> I hope this isn't a hijack but it's something my brother's kids said last Christmas. My brother Kelly asked the kids, "Do you know what Christmas is about?" Rebekah-3 "It's when we get lots of presents!" Mary-4 "It's when Jesus was born!" Tommy-6 "When do I get my own credit card?!" Cracked me UP


I LOVE IT! Wonderful. A greenie is coming your way!


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

My 5 yo niece and I were decorating my Mother in law's house last weekend with Easter decorations. Tori looked at me a said 'Easter is the most special day.' I asked her why, expecting to hear about the Easter bunny but she stopped & looked at me and said 'It's because God died for us and went to heaven.'


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

ill never forget a comment my neice, now married, pregnant, and a dentist in SA, made to me when she was probably 3 or 4. we were out shopping and went in to use a public restroom. (ill skip a couple of details here lol). anyway, she looked up at me and said "YA KNOW, GERMS ARE LIKE GOD.....YOU CANT SEE THEM, BUT YOU KNOW THEY ARE THERE". 

just a priceless memory ill have forever!


----------

